# Looking for Freelance Artist



## KyleDennisSLC (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello, 

SimpleLife Clothing is currently on the search for any Free Lance artist or photographer to help SLC create our custom t-shirt designs. If you feel as though your artistic and creative talents would help us give our customers the best designs around, then contact us! Anyone know anyone?


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Kyle,

Just a heads up that there is a separate section of the forum if you're searching for a freelance design/artist which you can find here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

PM Sent!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

As John mentioned, post in the Referrals section of the forum. There are usually some freelancers hanging around that may be interested.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## GraphixGuys (Jan 16, 2012)

I sent you a Private Message.


----------



## DOOOM (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm interested! Check me out - : DOOOM


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi Kyle, Feel free to check out my website- James Koenig's Freelance Fridge and email me if interested. I've been creating custom t-shirt designs for clothing companies for years. Thanks!


----------



## csaluone (Dec 29, 2011)

If you havent found a designer yet, Im interested in doing some freelance work. 
Here is a small amount of my portfolio. If you need to see more, I can email.

Flickr: Afakasi design's Photostream

and

https://www.facebook.com/radcatalyst

Thanks
Csaluone


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyle, Have a look at a few samples & email if you are interested. Thanks!
https://sites.google.com/site/nzgfreelance/illustration
[email protected]


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

Please take a look at my online portfolio when you have a moment. I'm sure you will be impressed by the large variety of styles I have created (on a regular basis within deadlines), many of which are part of a continuing retail line that is grown and pruned on an annual basis.

Portfolio-- http://garryrone.deviantart.com
I have been creating art to meet many facets of t-shirt design for nearly 26 years. I am well versed in Illustrator, Photoshop and most every facet of the industry. I can provide art in vector or raster format, spot or channeled colors, big & bold or fine art styles. I have consistently handled projects large and small and I have worked incredibly well under deadlines and press requirements. I extend the same focus on every design, large and small.

I hope you respond with an opportunity for me, but also hope that you will retain my contact info in case you have a future need of my experience, specialties and services.

Have a great evening.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

grcd said:


> I have been creating art to meet many facets of t-shirt design for nearly 26 years. I am well versed in Illustrator, Photoshop and most every facet of the industry. I can provide art in vector or raster format, spot or channeled colors, big & bold or fine art styles. I have consistently handled projects large and small and I have worked incredibly well under deadlines and press requirements. I extend the same focus on every design, large and small.
> 
> Please take a look at my online portfolio when you have a moment. I'm sure you will be impressed by the large variety of styles I have created (on a regular basis within deadlines), many of which are part of a continuing retail line that is grown and pruned on an annual basis.
> 
> ...


Your work is very good. I had another "Freelancer" do a Christian T-shirt design for me recently, wish I'd found you first I will hold on to your info. I will likely be in the market soon for some designs.


----------

